# European Breakdown/Recovery Insurance?



## RichardW (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi All

We will be travelling in Europe frequently in the New Year with our VW T6 van which is over three years old and I am thinking of getting breakdown cover. I am no mechanic and coudl use some peace of mind. RAC quote £132 for the basic or £212 for the comprehensive version for a year of unlimited European trips with a maximum trip length of 90 days. This suits us perfectly. 

Can anyone suggest any better alternatives though? We would be interested in having UK cover as well.

Many thanks

Richard


----------



## winks (Dec 13, 2021)

Might be worth looking at the Nationwide accounts. Ours is £13 a month and gives personal cover for breakdown and travel insurance. 

You’d have to look into trip lengths etc.

Cheers 

H


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 13, 2021)

Aib which is through this site add it for about £70


----------



## SimonM (Dec 13, 2021)

Or another alternative is AA European. I had to use them while I was in Germany some years ago and their service was excellent. I was motorcycle mounted At the time.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 13, 2021)

SimonM said:


> Or another alternative is AA European. I had to use them while I was in Germany some years ago and their service was excellent. I was motorcycle mounted At the time.


They dont cover over 3.5 ton.


----------



## TeamRienza (Dec 13, 2021)

I use the RAC ARRIVAL which is paired with C&CC membership. I have pretty much all of the options, bar batteries and other minor choices. Full year European cover with repatriation (if required) and no weight, age, length restrictions.

What makes it more attractive is that our 3 children get the same level of cover in any vehicle they travel in as I choose family membership. Technically all should reside at home, but we live in N. Ireland which is the size of Yorkshire and all the cars are registered at my address. This years cost, after haggling was £300 (reduced from £350) which means that if all the family chipped in (Bob Hope and no hope) we have excellent cover for £60 each.

Davy


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 13, 2021)

Is it worth recovering a Volkswagen?


----------



## alcam (Dec 13, 2021)

No breakdown cover on your vehicle insurance ?
If not maybe a cheaper option to add it on


----------



## SimonM (Dec 13, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> They dont cover over 3.5 ton.


I haven’t had to claim from my insurance which includes over 3.5ton and is covered by AA.  But correct the AA don’t cover over 3.5t


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 13, 2021)

SimonM said:


> I haven’t had to claim from my insurance which includes over 3.5ton and is covered by AA.  But correct the AA don’t cover over 3.5t


I left the AA after 25 years as each year they try to shaft me, then after a ph call it goes down 25%, still cheaper with aib breakdown.


----------



## r4dent (Dec 13, 2021)

We are with RAC through CMC. This covers any vehicle we are using or are passengers in in bth UK & abroad. Including Cars, MoHo and also the motorbike.

In Spain, we had a problem with the motorbike which they sorted.
They kept offering to put us in a Hotel, but we kept declining the offer.
We did accept an offer of a hire car whilst the bike was repaired.


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 13, 2021)

Another vote here for RAC Advance.
Total peace of mind. The member is covered, together with whichever vehicle they are in at the time.


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Dec 14, 2021)

Another vote for NationWide FlexPlus: £156 pa (actually £13pm). There is a limit of 7.5T/8m for motorhomes (not a problem for a T5!). Last month I was recovered when I couldn't shift gear and they offered to take me home then come back next day to relay me to the garage of my choice. 

In the past they have changed the battery for me (not a lot of fun when you are trying to get a heavy object through an Aclass letterbox bonnet).

Gordon

A couple of years ago NW paid interest and didn't charge a fee, but it still represents excellent value as it includes travel and phone insurance.


----------



## TJBi (Dec 14, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> They dont cover over 3.5 ton.


Perhaps not an issue for a VW T6?


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 15, 2021)

Rac arrivals for both car and motorhome.  They have zones depending on which countries you wish to visit.


----------



## RichardW (Dec 15, 2021)

Many thanks to all who have commented - these thoughts are very helpful indeed! I am leaning towards RAC - I have an aversion to the AA - and the fact you can be covered in other vehicles is a big plus. I will check out AIB and our insurer Aviva but am not hopeful that they include anything but an add on could do it.


----------



## Wully (Dec 15, 2021)

Another one for RAC. I had to use it this year repair man couldn’t fix the problem. so they transported me right home on a low loader from Lincolnshire right to my door in Glasgow. My van a is over 5 ton and 9 meters long.


----------

